# Dual color light bars



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Has anyone had any expirence with LED Outfitters? I have started looking for a 2 color light bar, Amber and blue. As I plow with my truck and I am also a volunteer firemen. I currently have the strobesnmore mini bar on one of my trucks but it looks tiny on my 550 crew cab dually. Full size dual color bars seem to be few and far between but LED outfitters seems to have a 44" here https://www.ledoutfitters.com/dual-...MI-YO82fDV1wIVh4SzCh1scwQKEAQYASABEgJutvD_BwE

Looking for some feedback on this and if anyone has any other suggestion on dual color bars.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Led warning products if I remember correctly. Owned by husband and wife. Great customer service. And feniex light bars are great. I️ have a mini x light bar. Crazy bright.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have dual color warning lights on my truck but they're amber and white and they're synced up you can wire them separately.


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are nice, but if like an actual light bar.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You could mount two mini bars and sync them if you cant find a full size bar. There are lots of dual color full size bars out there. Strobes n more have them and Fenix has them. Whelen, Federal signal etc. With Strobes N more and even Fenix (I think) you can custom order the bar with whatever light heads you want. Dual color, wide angle lense on putters, narrow on inners for takedown etc. Lots of choices for full size bars. You just have to be willing to pay full size price for them.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Full-Size-Lightbars.html

http://www.strobesnmore.com/Interior-Undercover-Lightbars.html


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Whelen Liberty 2

The problem is your color choice, amber blue is pretty uncommon

http://www.whelen.com/auto/product.php?head_id=4&cat_id=161&prod_id=671


----------



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Maybe I wasn’t clear. I’m looking for a bar that I can flip a switch and the whole thing is blue, then flip a switch and make the whole thing yellow. Unless I am missing something on their website the Whelen liberty 2 bar you can split the colors, but they all still come on at the same time


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

sns250 said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. I'm looking for a bar that I can flip a switch and the whole thing is blue, then flip a switch and make the whole thing yellow. Unless I am missing something on their website the Whelen liberty 2 bar you can split the colors, but they all still come on at the same time


You are missing something, the only reason they would be on together is if the power for that color light was tied to the power of the other light.

Here's a break down of what I'm saying

Amber light has a amber color power wire, 
Blue light has a blue color power wire.

Wire those wires to two different switches.

There's also a sync wire, for pattern sync each color separately.
There's a mode wire is well which can be wired but is not necessary. 
Finally you have a ground wire, wire that to the negative terminal on your battery.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You should be able to call any sound off/Whelen/sho me and other light bar dealers and have a bar custom built to do exactly what you're looking for. Sound off builds all kinds of custom bars, and I would assume other companies do also.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You should be able to call any sound off/Whelen/sho me and other light bar dealers and have a bar custom built to do exactly what you're looking for. Sound off builds all kinds of custom bars, and I would assume other companies do also.


Only if he's Able 2


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You can also use the momentary switch to select between the different colors.


----------



## Plowin Dodge (Feb 11, 2009)

sns I have a ledoutfitters amber bar . I 've had it for 10 yrs and no problems . Pretty good co to deal with


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a whelen mini bar that is blue/amber on my truck.
Each color is switched separately, obviously because I don't use blue in the summer months. I hate the look of big light bars, today's LEDs are bright enough you don't need 4 ft of lights ...


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Mr.Markus said:


> I have a whelen mini bar that is blue/amber on my truck.
> Each color is switched separately, obviously because I don't use blue in the summer months. I hate the look of big light bars, today's LEDs are bright enough you don't need 4 ft of lights ...


I have a feniex min x light bar. It's amber white and I have one blue amber for the rear. I agree on the big light bars. Too expensive and don't need them. Do you know if the Whalen comes in green? A lot of states I think will be using green in the future.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I couldn't tell you, I ordered mine through an installer. Green up here is for volunteer firemen. I have been told that blue up here is illegal for us to run but the municipality and county both run them amber/ blue and I don't know anybody who's been charged.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

Ok. Thanks for the info. In NY as long as it’s rear facing any color is ok. Front is only amber. And same here blue is volunteer fire and green is ambulance. I believe Michigan state is now using green for the rear of there plow truck. A study shows green is more visible in heavy snow conditions.


----------

